# Schecter Build Quality vs other Big Names?



## Bouillestfu (Aug 25, 2011)

I was looking around at Schecter Guitars and actually got to play a Loomis 7 and it sounded and felt great, but the real question is; BUILD QUALITY? How does a Schecter compare to an ESP (not LTD), an Ibanez or any big named production 7 string? I've heard many Raving Reviews of Schecter but I figured I'd ship the question over to the community that has yet to let me down when it comes to 7 string (and general guitar) knowledge.

I ask this because they seem to be gaining alot of reputation as a brand and often being compared to ESP/Ibanez in the seven string world. However their prices even on their higher end models seems to be way below that of ESP, Ibanez, Guerilla, etc. Being the cheap bastard that I am: if I can score an equivalent build quality for half the price YOU KNOW I'm going to do it.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 25, 2011)

Even though i am a huge schecter whore i don't really think their build quality can compare to an actual ESP i can't speak for ibanez as i have really no experience with them


----------



## JCD (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never owned a Schecter so I can't speak on how well they last but they seem to be decently built. I think as long as they use decent pieces of wood you could change any pots, hardware, pickups ect to make it very high quality.


----------



## Heineken (Aug 25, 2011)

I own Schecter Blackjack C7 (the discontinued model with passives) and a Schecter Damien 7 - I also own to LTD's. My 2 cents: Schecter build quality is great, no complaints whatsoever - even better value when you get one 2nd hand.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Loomis NT, absolutely great build quality.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an S1-Elite

Body wood = awesome tone


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> I was looking around at Schecter Guitars and actually got to play a Loomis 7 and it sounded and felt great, but the real question is; BUILD QUALITY?


 
The build quality is on par with higher end (Think RGT42s and Xiphos 700s) Indo Ibanez guitars and between 400 and 600 series LTDs. 




> How does a Schecter compare to an ESP (not LTD),


 
I'm not going to lie, production Diamond Series Schecters feel like toys compared to "real" MIJ ESPs. Plain and simple. The wood, fretwork, hardware, fit, and finish of every single ESP I've played has towered over that of even the best Schecters I've gotten my hands on.



> an Ibanez


 
Really depends on what Ibanez you're talking about. The J-Custom are right there with ESP in the sense that there is absolutely no legitmate comparison. The Prestige series are a few cuts above as well, but the lower end Prestiges are about on par with the best of the Diamond Series typically. Think of a perfect QC Loomis vs. RG14xx series. From what I've played the Premium series has much better fretwork than your typical Schecter, but the materials are just about on par. 



> or any big named production 7 string?


 
I've already mentioned what I'd compare them to quality wise. As of right now I feel Carvin, Ibanez (their MIJ offerings), ESP (not LTD), Jackson, Gibson, and a few others all offer guitars of higher quality than Schecter. Granted the prices are typically higher. 

The guitar that can be most directly compared to the Schecter Loomis you tried would be the Jackson Pro Series SLAT3-7. The prices are similar, as are the woods, hardware, and electronics. From what I've played the SLAT3-7 smokes the Loomis in almost every aspect, especially build. Jackson really knocked one out of the park on those. 




> I've heard many Raving Reviews of Schecter


 
As you should, since they make some really _good_ guitars at some really affordable prices. Though, some other companies make some _great_ guitars at very fair prices. 



> I ask this because they seem to be gaining alot of reputation as a brand


 
They've been around the block for awhile, so the name "Schecter" has always been there. Though it's only been in the last several years that they've been focusing on "affordable" extended range instruments. 



> often being compared to ESP/Ibanez in the seven string world.


 
I can see them being compared to LTD, as a lot of folks think LTD and ESP are the same thing, though they're not. I'd surely compare LTD to Schecters, and not just because the same guy owns both companies.  As for the Ibanez comparison, a lot of older Ibbys, such as RG7620s tend to be priced similar to new Schecters, so when someone has a certain amount of money to spend the comparison is often made. As for the guitars themselves, Ibanez and Schecter tend to be the antithesis of each other in regards to specs and methodology, so in that regard they get compared. 



> However their prices even on their higher end models seems to be way below that of ESP


 
There is no such thing as a "high end" Schecter outside of the USA Custom Shop. Every Schecter is made from the same materials, hardware, etc. and built in the same shop in South Korea, or in some cases Indonesia. Compared to ESP which uses higher quality materials, hardware, and has a highly skilled labor force in Japan. 



> Ibanez


 
Same as ESP, they simply make thier guitars out of better stuff using a more skilled labor force.



> Guerilla, etc.


 
They're a Custom Shop, so the same bit that applies to ESP and higher end Ibanez still applies, plus the fact you get to customize your instrument to your likeing.



> Being the cheap bastard that I am: if I can score an equivalent build quality for half the price YOU KNOW I'm going to do it.


 
You get what you pay for.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 26, 2011)

Schecter has great build quality. My friend's C-1 Plus is great. It feels a lot different than most other brands. The build quality is better than most newer Indo Ibanez guitars. As for ESP, he also has an LTD Alexi-600, which seems built a bit better. I have never played a 'real' ESP though. But definitley check out Ibanez's Prestige line. My Prestige blows his Schecter out of the water.

But if you go with Ibanez, go Prestige. I haven't been too impressed with the standard Indonesian made stuff they've been putting out lately. That doesn't include the Premiums though, those are one hell of an instrument.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You get what you pay for.




+1

(and another one because we love max. )


----------



## skoatdestroy (Aug 28, 2011)

I love my schecters I got three right now ( 006 elite, c1 hellraiser, and a solo 6 blackjack atx )and I couldn't be happier with any of them. For the price I don't think you can beat them either but that's just my opinion. Im getting a 007 elite as well and I couldn't be more excited


----------



## Big Rich (Aug 28, 2011)

schecters and LTD's are built in the same factory. so they use the same materials. the only major differences in both companies are specs like neck contours and things like that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2011)

Big Rich said:


> schecters and LTD's are built in the same factory. so they use the same materials. the only major differences in both companies are specs like neck contours and things like that


 
Cort/Cortek is the largest single manufactuer of guitars in the world. Most sub-$1500 guitars are made at either thier South Korean or Indonesian factories. 

Next up is World (which has been interconnected with Cort in one way or another for years, the owner/CEO of World was a key employee and boardmember of Cort), then Saein who tends to make some of the cheaper South Korean guitars.

All that being said, that has little overall bearing on things like final QC and overall quality as each brand is made on completely different lines, worked on by different people, and have different QC variance levels.


----------



## Big Rich (Aug 28, 2011)

esp and schecter are affiliated companies though. 


that world guitar factory had a reputation for building quality instruments, so any of the higher end budget models with the serial number starting with a W is made in that factory


----------



## Raxa (Aug 30, 2011)

i have Hellraiser special 7 
100% good quality


----------



## MTech (Aug 30, 2011)

Honestly with playing so many LTD's and Diamond Series it seems like ESP gets the better pieces of wood...When I go into a shop pickup a Schecter 9 out of 10 of them feel like boat anchors...just heavy dead non resonating blocks of wood with some strings.... with LTD's it's more like you pick up 10 and might get 1-2 that aren't quite the same as the rest. 
I know there's a lot of sack riding with it comes to Iby but I personally feel pretty much the same with ESP VS Ibanez... I've heard straight from artists and techs they only get to spend something like 3min or less per guitar where as stuff you may see make it to a store from Iby, ESP wouldn't even put in their B-Stock. I do have Iby's I like but I just feel what you get vs how it's built (cookie cutter style manufacturing) = over priced.


----------

